# اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*

*بسم الله القوى



"وأستقر الفلك فى الشهر السابع فى اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر على جبل أراراط"

(تكوين8:4)













*​
*اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط :

أكتشف علماء الآثار عام 1959 آثار لسفينة نوح على جبل آراراط في تركيا أو ما يعرف بجبل جودي ولقد نشرت صحيفة Life magazene في عدد سبتمبر من عام 1960 في الصفحة الثانية تحقيقاً عن خبر اكتشاف سفينة نوح مع نشر بعض الصور.

ولقد زار أحد علماء الآثار واسمه رون وايات موقع السفينة في عام 1977وأكد أن موقع السفينة يرتفع حوالي 6.300 قدم فوق سطح البحر وعلى بعد حوالي 200 ميل عن البحر 

أراراط

يطلق هذا الاسم على هضبة جبلية في غربي أسيا ، تنحدر منها في اتجاهات مختلفة أنهار الفرات و الدجلة و أراس و كيروس ، ومتوسط ارتفاعها 6.000 قدم فوق سطح البحر ، وفي مركزها تقع بحيرة فان التي تشبه البحر الميت في عدم وجود مخرج لها . وكان البابليون يسمون الإقليم باسم أوراطو ، وقد ترجمت كلمة أراراط المذكورة في ( 2 مل 19 : 37 ، إش 37 : 38 ) ، في ترجمة الملك جيمس ، الانجليزية ، بأرمينية وهى ترجمة صحيحة ، لأن هذا هو اسم الاقليم الآن . وقد هرب ابنا سنحاريب بعد اغتيالهما لأبيهما ، إلى أرض أراراط ( أرمينية ) . وفي سفر ارميا ( 51 : 27 ) ارتبط اسم اراراط باسمي مني وأشكناز اللتين تقعان - حسبما جاء بالاثار الأشورية - شرقي أرمينية . ويذكر الكتاب ( تك 8: 4 ) أن الفلك استقر على جبال أراراط أي الإقليم الجبلي من أرمينية، وذكر أراراط هنا بصيغة الجمع مما يدل على أن الإشارة هنا ليست إلى قمة جبل أراراط ، فهي قمة بركانية تقع بعيداً عن الإقليم الرئيسي وترتفع من منخفضات نهر أراس إلى نحو 17.000 قدم فوق سطح البحر ، وتقابلها قمة أخرى على بعد سبعة أميال يصل إرتفاعها إلى 13.000 قدم فوق سطح البحر ويسميها الأرمينيون ماسيس ، ولكنهم يعتقدون أن نوح قد دفن في ناكيتشيفان بالقرب من قاعدة الجبل .



كان اسم الاقليم قديماً هو بيانياس ، ونقلها بطليموس إلى بيانا باليونانية ، ثم تحولت الباء إلى الفاء ، ومنها جاء الاسم الحديث فان العاصمة الحالية للاقليم . ولعل جبال أراراط التي استقر عليها الفلك هي جبال كوردش التي تفصل أرمينية على بلاد النهرين وكردستان ، ويسمى في القصص البابلية بجبل نيزير ويقع شرقي أشور ، ويذكر بروزس أنه كان يقع في جبل الأكراد ، واسمه في الترجمة السريانية جبل هاردو بدلاً من أراراط ( تك 8 : 4 ) . وما زال الأكراد يعتبرون جبل جودي(الجبل الذى وجد به الفلك) الذي يقع على الحدود بين أرمينية وكردستان ، هو المكان الذي استقر عليه الفلك . 



ومازالت لمرتفعات أرمينية جاذبيتها الخاصة ، حيث تعتبر المركز الذي انتشر منه الجنس البشري في كل الاتجاهات ، وعلى الرغم من ارتفاع الاقليم إلا أنه يشتهر بخصويته ، ففيه المراعي الخضراء ، كما ينتج محاصيل جيدة من القمح والشعير وتنتشر فيه الكروم ، كما توجد دلائل أكيدة على أن هذا الاقليم كان في الأيام الغابرة أغزر مطراً مما هو الآن ، ولهذا كان أكثر ملاءمة لحاجات الإنسان الأول ، وبخاصة حول بحيرات فان ويورمية وكل البحيرات في وسط أسيا ، فقد وجدت كميات كبيرة من عظام وبقايا الماموث ( الفيل ) المنقرض ، في الرواسب البحرية المحيطة بالبحيرات ، وهي شبيهة بتلك التي وجدت في رواسب العصرين الجليدي وما بعد الجليدي في أوربا وأمريكا . 

ولا بد أن نذكر أن مياه الطوفان تناقصت تدريجيا ً، فاستغرقت مدة 170 يوما من يوم أن بدأت في التناقص إلى اليوم الذي خرج فيه نوح من الفلك . ولعل الأمر استغرق عدة قرون قبل أن تستقر الأمور على ماهي عليه الآن ، وأصبح المناخ معتدلاً لوجود مسطحات كبيرة من المياه . وتكثر في أرمينية الكتابات المنقوشة على الصخور والمذابح الحجرية والأعمدة ، ولم تتم حتى الآن ترجمتها بدقة ، وهي مكتوبة بالخط المسماري ، وكل حرف منها ، له خاصية صوتية معينة مرتبطة به ، ولقد ساعد وجود رموز تصويرية على فك ألغاز هذه النقوش ، ويقول سايك ان هذه الكتابة المقطعية ، جاءت من أشور بعد أن غزاها شلمناصر الثاني في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد .



فُلك 

الفُلك: السفينة. ولما كثر شر الإنسان على الأرض: قال الله لنوح : نهاية كل بشر قد أتت أمامى، لأن الأرض امتلأت ظلماً منهم، فها أنا ملكهم مع الأرض. اصنع لنفسك فلكاًمن خشب جفر (ولعله خشب الكافور ). تجعل الفلك مساكن وتطليه من داخل ومن خارج بالقار (تك 6 : 13و14). وذلك لحفظ حياة نوح وأسرته، واثنين من كل حي من كل ذي جسد (تك 6: 19)، من الطوفان الذي كان سيأتي على الأرض قبل مضي 120 سنة . 

وكلمة فُلك في العربية هي تِبة أي تابوت في العربية. ولا تستخدم هذه الكلمات في العبرية في الكتاب المقدس- في غير هذا الموضع- إلا في سفر الخروج حيث تُرجمت سفطا (خر2 :3و5). ولم يكن الفلك سفينة بالمعنى المعروف ، فلم تكن له جوانب مائلة ، ولا دفة، ولا سارية، فلم تكن له جوانب مائلة ، ولا سارية، ولا قلوع، بل كان أشبه ببرج ضخم يطفو فوق سطح الماء، ويقاوم صدمات الأمواج . وبهذا الشكل كانت سعته تعادل مرة وثلث سعة سفينة بنفس الطول والعرض، كما لم يكن معرضا ًللانقلاب. 

وكانت طوابقه الثلاثة مقسمة إلى حجرات. وكانت هناك أسفل السقف مباشرة حول كل الفلك للتهوية والإضاءة. وكان له باب في إحدى جهاته (تك 6 : 14 -16). 



وكان الفلك ثلثمائة ذراع طولاً، وخمسين ذراعاً عرضاً، وثلاثين ارتفاعاً(تك 6 : 15 )أي أنه كان نحو 5 ,437 قدماً طولاً، 92 , 72 قدماً عرضاً، 75 , 43 قدما ًارتفاعاً. وحيث أنه كان من ثلاثة طوابق، فكانت مساحة طوابقه نحو 000 ,95 قدم مربع. وكان حجمه الكلي نحو 000 ,396, 1قدم مكعب، أي أنه كان يتسع لحمولة 900 ,13طن، أي حمولة سفينة معدنية من عابرات المحيط الآن. 

وفي 1609 - 1621م بنى بيتر جانسون (P.Janson) من هولندا ، نموذجا كبيرا للفلك، واثبت كفاءة التصميم والأبعاد.



وحتى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر لم تُبنَ سفينة تزيد أبعاد فلك نوح. والأرجح أن نوحا ًو أولاده استأجروا عدداً ضخما ًمن الرجال لمعاونتهم في بناء الفلك. وبطبيعة الحال، لابد أن هذا المشروع استرعى انتباه العالم، وكان رفض العالم لإيمان نوح وتحذيراته، في أثناء المئة والعشرين سنة، التي أمهل الله فيها العالم، كان هذا الرفض هو الأساس الذي عليه دان العالم (عب 11 :7). لقد كان إيمان نوح الذي ثبت ببناء الفلك، على النقيض تماماًمن عدم إيمان الجنس البشري حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة في أيام نوح . ومنذ أكثر من قرن، ناقش العلماء مسألة: هل كان الفلك يتسع لحمل اثنين من كل حي ذي جسد يتنفس الهواء، في العالم، علاوة على خمسة أخرى من الحيوانات الطاهرة؟. 

ويجب أول كل شيء ملاحظة أن نوعين أو ثلاثة أنواع من الحيوانات في التصنيف الحالي لها، يمكن اعتبار أنها كانت نوعاً واحداً في زمن سفر التكوين، ولكن الأهم من ذلك هو أن الغالبية العظمى من المليون نوع، تقريباً الموجودة حالياً، هي حيوانات مائية كان يمكنها أن تعيش خارج الفلك.ويحصى إرنست ماير ( E. mayer) أحد كبار علماء تصنيف الكائنات الحية- 600 ,17 نوع من الثدييات والطيور والزواحف والحيوانات البرمائية. وعليه فيمكننا أن نفترض أنه لم يدخل الفلك- على الأرجح - ما يزيد عن 000 ,35 من الحيوانات الفقرية، وأن متوسط حجم الواحد منها كان في حجم الخروف. وحيث أ ن عربة متوسطة ذات طابقين ، من عربات السكة الحديدية 0تبلغ سعتها نحو 670 , 2قدماًمكعباً) تستطيع ان تحمل 240 خروفا ، فإنه لا يلزم أكثر من 146 عربة لحمل 00 ,35 حيوان من هذا الحجم المتوسط. ولكن سعة الفلك كانت تعادل سعة 522 عربة من هذا النوع، ومن هنا يتضح لنا أن الفلك كانت تعادل سعة 522 عربة من هذا النوع، ومن هنا يتضح لنا أن الفلك كان كافيا ًجداً لتنفيذ أوامر الله. 

وعندما امتلأ الفلك بحمولته، غطس في الماء مسافة خمسة عشر ذراعاً، أي نحو نصف ارتفاعه، ويبدو أن هذا هو المقصود من عبارة: خمس عشرة ذراعا ًفي الارتفاع تعاظمت المياه (تك 7 : 20)، لأنه لو أن المياه لم ترتفع فوق الجبل إلا خمس عشرة ذراعاً، لعذر على الفلك أن يطفو فوقها، وبعد مئة وخمسين يوماً من (بداية الطوفان) نقصت المياه، واستقر الفلك على جبال أراراط (تك 8 : 4) . ثم انقضى 221 يوماًقبل أن يُسمح لنوح بالخروج من الفلك إلى الأرض الجافة. ولا يذكر الكتاب المقدس شيئاً عما حدث للفلك بعد ذلك. ورغم كل الشائعات ، فإنه من المشكوك فيه أن تكتشف بقاياه. ويكفي المسيحي ما تشهد به كلمة الله من أن فلكاً مثل هذا قد تم بناؤه، وكان الملجأ الوحيد لعائلة من البشر( هي عائلة نوح) ولعدد ضخم من الحيوانات بأنواعها العديدة، من دينونة الطوفان الشامل ( الرجاء الرجوع إلى مادة طوفان في موضعها من المجلد الخامس من دائرة المعارف الكتابية).



قصة الطوفان: يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بأنه حدث طوفان شمل كل العالم على اتساعه، أرسله الله ليمحو الجنس البشري الخاطيء. وعند شعوب بلاد النهرين تقليد عن الطوفان، كما عند الكثير من الحضارات الأخرى. وقد قام أ. هيدل (Heidel) بدراسة القصة البابلية ومقارنتها بالقصة الكتابية في كتابه ملحمة جلجامش (سنة 1949)، وقد وجد وجوه شبه كثيرة، فكلتا القصتين تعكسان ما حدث فعلاً.*​


----------



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

والدليل العلمى موجود الان : أقرا هذا المقال.

الأدلة الأثرية في العراق تدل على ثبوت قصة الطوفان : 

ولقد أجرت عدة بعثات أثرية ببعض التنقيبات في سهول بلاد الرافدين للبحث عن الآثار التي تذخر بها تلك المنطقة التي شهدت عدة حضارات ولقد كشفت تلك التنقيبات إلى أن هذه المنطقة شهدت طوفاناً عظيماً قضى على الحضارة السومرية التي كان أهلها يقطنون في سهول الرافدين 
فقد ظهرت آثار الطوفان جلية في أربعة مدن رئيسية في بلاد الرافدين : أور ـ أريش ـ شورباك ـ كيش 

ولقد كشفت التنقيبات الأثرية إلى أن هذه المدن قد ضربها الطوفان في حوالي 3000 قبل الميلاد 

التنقيبات في أور: 

إن أقدم ما تبقى من هذه الحضارة هو مدينة أور المعروفة اليوم (بتل المكيار ) والتي يعود تاريخها إلى عام 7000 قبل الميلاد إن مدينة أور فقد كان سكنها حضارات متعاقبة سادت ثم بادت ومن خلال المكتشفات الأثرية لمدينة أور تبين بأن تلك الحضارة ضربها طوفان رهيب وأن حضارات نشأت مكانها تدريجياً . 

لقد قاد عالم الآثار (سير ليونارد وولي) حملة تنقيب من قبل المتحف البريطاني وجامعة (بنسلفانيا )عام عام 1928م في المنطقة الصحراوية بين بغداد وخليج فارس ولقد وصف (ورينر كيلر) عالم الآثار الألماني تنقيبات (سير ليونارد وولي) كالتالي: 

" عندما قدمت حملة علماء الآثار إلى تل المكيار التي ارتفاعها 50 قدم جنوب المعبد وبعد التنقيب وجدوا صف طويل من القبور فوق بعضها وقناطر حجرية رائعة وخزائن الكنوز التي كانت ممتلئة بـ أقداح ثمينة، وجرار رائعة ومزهريات وطاولات وبرونزيات وفسيفساء وفضة تحيط بهذه الأشياء التي يغطيها الغبار وبعد عدة أيام الحفر والتنقيب نادى أحد العمال الذين مع (وولي ) وقال : نحن على مستوى الأرض ووضع نفسه في النفق ليقنع نفسه . ظن (وولي) إن هذا كل شيء، إنه رمل نقي (غريد) وهو نوع من الرمل ينحل بالماء فقط. 

لقد قرروا أن يواصلوا الحفر ويجعلوا الحفر أعمق، أعمق وأعمق ذهبت الحملة إلى داخل الأرض ثلاثة أقدام، ستة أقدام لا يزال طين عشرة أقدام .... 

فجأة وعلى عمق عشرة أقدام توصلوا إلى دليل واضح على مساكن بشرية. 

وينقل (ماكس مالوان ) عن سير ليونارد وولي " الطوفان هو الدليل الوحيد الممكن لهذا الطمي الهائل الذي توضع تحت التلة في مدينة أور، الذي فصل بين حضارتين بين مدينة أور السومرية ومدينة العبيد الأشورية " (1)

ولقد دلت التحليلات المجهرية لهذا الطمي أو الغريد الهائل الذي توضع تحت التلة في أور تكدس هنا نتيجة الطوفان. 

مدينة كيش:

وكذلك الأمر تم الكشف عن آثار للطوفان في مدينة أخرى من مدن بلاد الرافدين وهي كيش السومرية المعروفة اليوم بـ تل الأحيمر ويصف تاريخ السومريون القدماء هذه المدينة بـ ( الموقع الأول للأسرة الحاكمة ) 

مدينة شورباك:

المدينة الجنوبية في بلاد الرافدين (شوربا ) المعروفة اليوم بـ تل الفرح ، تحمل أيضاً دليلاً واضحاً على الطوفان من خلال الأبحاث الأثرية التي قام بها (أريش سكمرت ) من جامعة بنسلفاينا في هذه المدينة من عام 1920ـ1930 كشفت هذه التنقيبات الأثرية النقاب عن ثلاثة طبقات من المساكن التي امتدت في عصر ما قبل التاريخ إلى الأسرة الحاكمة الثالثة كمدينة أور (2112ـ 2004) قبل الميلاد . وكانت الاكتشافات المميزة بيوتاً مبنية بشكل رائع مترافقة مع كتابة مسمارية وقوائم من الكلمات تدل على التطور الراقي الذي كان موجوداً 

في نهاية الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد 

وكذلك كانت هناك آثار للطوفان في مدينة أريش الأثرية.


----------



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*والدليل العلمى موجود الان : أقرا هذا المقال.

الأدلة الأثرية في العراق تدل على ثبوت قصة الطوفان : 

ولقد أجرت عدة بعثات أثرية ببعض التنقيبات في سهول بلاد الرافدين للبحث عن الآثار التي تذخر بها تلك المنطقة التي شهدت عدة حضارات ولقد كشفت تلك التنقيبات إلى أن هذه المنطقة شهدت طوفاناً عظيماً قضى على الحضارة السومرية التي كان أهلها يقطنون في سهول الرافدين 
فقد ظهرت آثار الطوفان جلية في أربعة مدن رئيسية في بلاد الرافدين : أور ـ أريش ـ شورباك ـ كيش 

ولقد كشفت التنقيبات الأثرية إلى أن هذه المدن قد ضربها الطوفان في حوالي 3000 قبل الميلاد 

التنقيبات في أور: 

إن أقدم ما تبقى من هذه الحضارة هو مدينة أور المعروفة اليوم (بتل المكيار ) والتي يعود تاريخها إلى عام 7000 قبل الميلاد إن مدينة أور فقد كان سكنها حضارات متعاقبة سادت ثم بادت ومن خلال المكتشفات الأثرية لمدينة أور تبين بأن تلك الحضارة ضربها طوفان رهيب وأن حضارات نشأت مكانها تدريجياً . 

لقد قاد عالم الآثار (سير ليونارد وولي) حملة تنقيب من قبل المتحف البريطاني وجامعة (بنسلفانيا )عام عام 1928م في المنطقة الصحراوية بين بغداد وخليج فارس ولقد وصف (ورينر كيلر) عالم الآثار الألماني تنقيبات (سير ليونارد وولي) كالتالي: 

" عندما قدمت حملة علماء الآثار إلى تل المكيار التي ارتفاعها 50 قدم جنوب المعبد وبعد التنقيب وجدوا صف طويل من القبور فوق بعضها وقناطر حجرية رائعة وخزائن الكنوز التي كانت ممتلئة بـ أقداح ثمينة، وجرار رائعة ومزهريات وطاولات وبرونزيات وفسيفساء وفضة تحيط بهذه الأشياء التي يغطيها الغبار وبعد عدة أيام الحفر والتنقيب نادى أحد العمال الذين مع (وولي ) وقال : نحن على مستوى الأرض ووضع نفسه في النفق ليقنع نفسه . ظن (وولي) إن هذا كل شيء، إنه رمل نقي (غريد) وهو نوع من الرمل ينحل بالماء فقط. 

لقد قرروا أن يواصلوا الحفر ويجعلوا الحفر أعمق، أعمق وأعمق ذهبت الحملة إلى داخل الأرض ثلاثة أقدام، ستة أقدام لا يزال طين عشرة أقدام .... 

فجأة وعلى عمق عشرة أقدام توصلوا إلى دليل واضح على مساكن بشرية. 

وينقل (ماكس مالوان ) عن سير ليونارد وولي " الطوفان هو الدليل الوحيد الممكن لهذا الطمي الهائل الذي توضع تحت التلة في مدينة أور، الذي فصل بين حضارتين بين مدينة أور السومرية ومدينة العبيد الأشورية " (1)

ولقد دلت التحليلات المجهرية لهذا الطمي أو الغريد الهائل الذي توضع تحت التلة في أور تكدس هنا نتيجة الطوفان. 

مدينة كيش:

وكذلك الأمر تم الكشف عن آثار للطوفان في مدينة أخرى من مدن بلاد الرافدين وهي كيش السومرية المعروفة اليوم بـ تل الأحيمر ويصف تاريخ السومريون القدماء هذه المدينة بـ ( الموقع الأول للأسرة الحاكمة ) 

مدينة شورباك:

المدينة الجنوبية في بلاد الرافدين (شوربا ) المعروفة اليوم بـ تل الفرح ، تحمل أيضاً دليلاً واضحاً على الطوفان من خلال الأبحاث الأثرية التي قام بها (أريش سكمرت ) من جامعة بنسلفاينا في هذه المدينة من عام 1920ـ1930 كشفت هذه التنقيبات الأثرية النقاب عن ثلاثة طبقات من المساكن التي امتدت في عصر ما قبل التاريخ إلى الأسرة الحاكمة الثالثة كمدينة أور (2112ـ 2004) قبل الميلاد . وكانت الاكتشافات المميزة بيوتاً مبنية بشكل رائع مترافقة مع كتابة مسمارية وقوائم من الكلمات تدل على التطور الراقي الذي كان موجوداً 

في نهاية الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد 

وكذلك كانت هناك آثار للطوفان في مدينة أريش الأثرية.*​


----------



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*نستكمل الحديث:

. وقد أثبتت الحسابات الدقيقة لأبعاد الفُلك أنه كان يتسع فعلا ًلكل الحيوانات البرية التي دخلت إليه (أ.م. ريوميكل -في كتابة الفيضان الذي نشره في عام 1951)، ولعل الفيضان لم يكن ظاهرة بسيطة كما كان يظن، فاربما كان فيضانا من المطر الغزير مع حدوث حركات في القشرة الأرضية، جعلت مستوى المياه في المحيطات يرتفع، مع ذوبان الثلوج المتراكمة عند القطبين وعلى قمم الجبال العالية، ويبدو جليا ًأنه حدث تغيير كبير في المناخ منذ نحو 10.000 سنة، فمن الواضح أن حيوانات الماموث التي عاشت في سيبريا منذ عصور بعيدة، عاشت في مناخ انتشرت فيه النباتات الزهرية (التي وجدت في أفواهها) والحشائش. وواضح أيضاً أنها تجمدت فجأة، وبعضها واقف على أرجله. وظلت متجمدة منذ ذلك الزمان .







طوفان 

الطوفان هو الفيضان العظيم . وكان الطوفان الذي حدث في أيام نوح هو أعظم ضربة انزلها الله القدوس بهذا العالم . وقد حدث ذلك لأن الله رأي أن شر الإنسان قد كثر في الأرض، وأن كل تصور وأفكار قلبه إنما هي شرير كل يوم (تك 6: 5). 

وقد شغلت حادثة الطوفان من سفر التكوين (الإصحاحات ( 6-11)أكثر مما شغلت أحداث الخليقة وسقوط الإنسان . وقد أشير إلي هذه الحادثة مراراً في العهد القديم ( مز 104: 6-9، أش 54 :9، ويحتمل أيضا في أيوب 12: 15)، وفي العهد الجديد ( مت 24: 38, 39، لو 17 :27، عب 11: 7، 1بط 3: 20، 2 بط 2 :5، 3: 3-7) . 

أولاً- الترتيب الزمني للأحداث : 

أنذر الله الناس بالطوفان قبل حدوثه بمائة وعشرين سنة ، حين أمر نوحا ًأن يبني فلكاً عظيماً( تك 6: 3, 14، 1 بط 3: 20 ). وعندما بدأ الطوفان ، كانت أربعون يوما كافية بأن تجعل مياه الطوفان تبلغ أقصي ارتفاعها حتي غطت كل الجبال (تك 7: 17-20) ، وظلت هكذا طيلة مائة وخمسين يوماً( تك 7: 24) . ثم أخذت المياه في النقصان حتي استقر الفلك في الشهر السابع في اليوم السابع من الشهر علي جبل أراراط ( تك 8: 4) . وفي اليوم العاشر من الشهر العاشر ، أي بعد أربعة وتسعين يوما ًأخري ظهرت رؤوس الجبال ( تك 8 :5) . وبعد ذلك بأربعين يوماً، أرسل نوح الغراب فلم يعد إليه ، ثم أرسل الحمامة ثلاث مرات ، بين كل مرة والأخرى سبعة أيام . وقد عادت إليه في المرة الثانية وفي فمها غصن زيتون خضراء في فمها ، فعلم نوح أن المياه قد قلت عن الأرض .فلما أرسلها للمرة الثالثة بعد سبعة أيام أخري ، لم تعد إليه ( تك 8: 6-12). 

وفي أول يوم من السنة الجديدة ( أي السنة الواحدة والست مائة من حياة نوح )كشف نوح الغطاء عن الفلك . وبعد ذلك بسبعة وخمسين يوماً( في اليوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الثاني ) جفت الأرض تماماً، فأمره الرب بالخروج من الفلك هو وكل من معه ( تك 8 :13-18)، فكانت كل المدة التي استغرقها الطوفان ، والتي مكثها نوح وعائلته في الفلك 371 يوماً(تك 7: 10، 8: 14). 

ثانياً-الامتداد الجغرافي للطوفان : 

هناك قدر كبير من المعلومات في قصة الطوفان في سفر التكوين لتحديد الامتداد الجغرافي للطوفان . ويجب علي دارس الكتاب أن يضع هذه المعلومات في المقام الأول -رغم العديد من النظريات الحديثة -للوصول غلي إجابة علي تساؤل الكثيرين عما إذا كان الطوفان قد شمل كل العالم أو منطقه معينه منه . ففي ضوء ما جاء بسفر التكوين عن الطوفان ، نستطيع الجزم بأنه كان طوفاً شاملاً للأسباب الآتية . 

(1) نقرأ في القصة الكتابية : وتعاظمت المياه كثيراً جداً علي الأرض ، فتغطت جميع الجبال الشامخة التي تحت كل السماء (تك 7: 19) . بل لو ذكر أن المياه غطت جبلا ًواحد من الجبال الشامخة - وليس جميعها - لكان معني ذلك أن المياه قد غطت كل الأرض لأن المياه لابد أن تكون علي مستوي واحد ، في مثل هذه الحالة من الارتفاع . 

(2) بعض الطوفانات المدمرة التي سجلها التاريخ ، حدثت وانتهت في بضعة أيام ، أما طوفان نوح فقد استمر لأكثر من سنة ، بل استلزم الأمر مرور سبعة شهور حتي تتناقص المياه علي سطح الأرض ، بما يسمح لنوح وأسرته بالخروج من الفلك علي جبل أراراط ( تك 8: 4) . 

(3) ونقرأ أن الطوفان بدأ بانفجار كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم .، وانفتحت طاقات السماء . وكان المطر علي الأرض أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة ( تك 7: 11, 12)، كما نقرأ :وتعاظمت المياه علي الأرض مائة وخمسين يوماً( تك 7: 24) ، أي أن المياه ظلت متراكمة علي الأرض خمسة شهور ، وحيث أن الغمر العظيم يشير إلي المياه المتجمعة في المحيطات ( انظر تك 1: 2) ، فلا يمكن أن ذلك الطوفان كان مجرد كارثة محلية . 

(4) باعتبار أن الذراع يعادل 17.5 بوصة ، فإن مساحة الطبقات الثلاث في الفلك تبلغ نحو 95.700 قدم مربع ،ويبلغ حجمه نحو 1.396.000 قدم مكعب ، تصل حمولته ( باعتبار أن الطن -عادة - يلزمه نحو 100 قدم مكعب ) إلي نحو 13.960 طنا ، فيبدو من غير المعقول أن يأمر الله نوحاً أن يبني فلك ًبهذه الضخامة للنجاة من طوفان محلي . 

(5) مما يستدعي الانتباه ، أنه لو كان الطوفان طوفانا ًمحلياً- محصوراً في منطقة بعينها - لما كانت هناك حاجة أبداً لبناء الفلك ، بل كان يكفي ان ينتقل نوحاً وعائلته -ناهيك عن الحيوانات -إلي منطقة أخري لا يصل إليها الطوفان ولكن أن الله أمره ببناء الفلك ليكون ملاذاً له ولعائلته ولكل ممثلي الحيوانات البرية في العالم ، دليل واضح حاسم علي أن الطوفان كان عاما ًشاملاً لكل العالم ،إذ لا يمكن الزعم بأن طوفاناً محلياً،كان يمكن أن يقضي علي كل الحيوانات البرية . 

(6) لا يتفق مفهوم الطوفان المحلي المحدود مع العبارات الواضحة الموحي بها من الله للرسول بطرس من أن الموات كانت منذ القديم والأرض بكلمة الله قائمة من الماء و بالماء ، التي بهن العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك . وأما السماوات والأرض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها ، محفوظة للنار إلي يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار ( 2 بط 3: 2-7).فالطوفان كان السبب في الانتقال من السماوات التي كانت منذ القديم والأرض إلي السماوات والأرض الكائنة الآن . لق كان الطوفان هو الجواب الحاسم القاطع الذي رد به الرسول بطرس علي المستهزئين السادرين في عنادهم وتجاهام ان الله في وقت سابق قد أعلن غضبه المقدس وسخطه علي الخطية بإهلاك العلم الكائن حينئذ باعتبار ذلك صورة لما سيحدث في يوم الدينونة النهائية الرهيب ، الذي فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج ، وتنحل العناصر محترقة ، وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها ( 2 بط 3: 10).فالرسول يتكلم هنا عن الطوفان بأنه كان كارثة شاملة لكل العالم .*​


----------



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*(7) يذكر الكتاب بكل وضوح وتأكيد أن جميع الناس خارج الفلك قد هلكوا بالطوفان ( مت 24 :37 -39 ، لو 17: 26 ,27، 1بط 3: 20، 2بط 2: 5، كما هو مبين في الأصحاحين السادس والسابع من سفر التكوين ) . ومن المستحيل افتراض ان الجنس البشري ،لم يكن له وجود إلا في بلاد بين النهرين ( كما يزعم الذين يقولون بأنه كان طوفانا ًمحلياً) في الستة عشر قرنا أو أكثر ، التي كانت قد مضت ما بين آدم والطوفان وذلك لثلاثة أسباب علي الأقل : 

(أ‌) أن أعمار الناس قبل الطوفان كانت طويلة جداً، والخصوبة عالية ، فلابد أن كانت الزيادة كبيرة في أعداد الناس . 

(ب‌) إن الشرور والمنازعات كانت تعمل علي تشتت الناس وتفرقهم ، وليس علي تجمعهم في منطقة واحدة . 

( ج) إن انتشار الحفريات البشرية في أجزاء متفرقة من العالم ، يجعل من العسير افتراض أن الإنسان لم يغادر منطقة الشرق الوسط قبل عصر الطوفان ، مما يتحتم معه القول بأن الطوفان كان شاملاً لكل العالم لهلاك الناس الأشرار الذين كانوا - ولابد -منتشرين في كل العالم . 

ومن العجيب أنه - لوضوح شهادة الكتاب المقدس عن أن الطوفان كان طوفانا ًعاماً- لم يقل أبداً شارح للكتاب المقدس - سواء من اليهود |أو من المسيحيين ، قبل 1655 م - بأن الطوفان كان طوفانا ًمحلياً. كما أنه منذ ذلك التاريخ ، لم تجد هذه الفكرة لها أنصاراً إلا من قله من العلماء ، بعد ظهور علم الجيولوجيا الحديث في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر وما أسفر عنه من كشوف ( انظر البند رابعاً من هذا البحث ) . 

ثالثاً- مصادر مياه الطوفان : 

نقرأ في سفر التكوين ( 7: 11) أنه عندما بدأ الطوفان انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم ،وانفتحت طاقات السماء . من ذلك يمكننا أن نفترض أنه حدث - من ناحية -جيشان في أعماق المحيطات جعل مياهها تفيض وتغطي اليابسة، ومن الناحية الأخرى ، وهطل علي الأرض بخار الماء الذي كان مخزوناًفوق الجلد منذ اليوم الثاني من الخليقة ( تك 1 :6-8) .فمن المعلوم أنه لو أن كل الماء الموجود في الجو الآن هطل علي الأرض فجاه ، فإنه لن يكفي لتغطية الأرض كلها إلا بما يقل عن بوصتين ارتفاعا ، ومن ثم فإن سقوط المطر المستمر طوال أربعين يوما ًو اربعين ليلة ( أي نحو 1000 ساعة ) علي الأرض ، كان يستلزم وجود مصدر للماء أكثر جداً مما هو متاح في الجو الآن . 

ولا جدال في أن الأحوال المناخية قبل الطوفان كانت جد مختلفة عنها الان ، كما يتبين لنا ذلك من الإشارات الكتابية إلي المياه فوق الجلد (تك 1: 7)، ولان الرب الإله لم يكن قد أمطر علي الأرض ( تك 2: 5) ، وظهور قوس قزح لأول مرة بعد الطوفان وضعت قوسي في السحاب ، فتكون علامة ميثاق بيني وبين الأرض ( تك 9: 13 ) . ولا شك في أن وجود غطاء من بخار الماء بهذه الضخامة ، كان يجعل من الأرض صوبة زراعية ، وينشر الدفء حتي في المناطق القطبية . كما أن وجود رواسب ضخمة من الفحم ، وبقايا حيوانات استوائية في المناطق القطبية ، يدل دلالة واضحة علي حدوث تغير فجائي في المناخ بالنسبة لكل الكرة الأرضية . 

وقد اكتشف العلماء مؤخراً طبقة عليا في الجو تسمي المزوسفير mesosphere)) ترتفع ما بين 25-50 ميلا فوق سطح البحر، ترتفع فيها الحرارة إلي ما فوق 50 درجة فهرنهيت ، ويمكن أن تحمل هذه الطبقة ملاءة بالغة الضخامة من بخار الماء . فعندما أزفت ساعة الدينونة ، أمر الله فهطل هذا المحيط الأعلى علي الأرض في شكل سيول من المطر ، استمرت بلا انقطاع نحو ستة أسابيع . 

رابعاً- الطوفان وعلم الجيولوجيا : 

إن طوفانا ًعاما غطي كل الجبال في خلال ستة أسابيع ، وظل علي هذا المستوي من الارتفاع نحو ستة عشرة أسبوعاً، ثم ظل ينحسر علي مدي 31 أسبوعاً أخري ، لابد أنه بالضرورة - قد ترك آثاراً جيولوجية ضخمة في القشرة الأرضية : 

(1) لابد أنه قد حدث فيها تآكل شديد في جهات ، وترسيب في جهات أخري . فالارتفاع السريع في مستوي سطح الماء في أربعين يوماً، لابد قد أحدث تيارات شديدة تحمل كميات ضخمة من الرواسب . ويقول الكتاب إنه عندما بدأ الطوفان في الانحسار رجعت المياه رجوعا ًمتوالياً( تك 8: 3)فلأبد ان توازن القشرة الرضية فيما سبق - مهما كان نوعه - قد تعرض لتغيرات شديدة بفعل الحركات المعقدة لهذه الكمية بالغة الضخامة من المياه ، علاوة علي ما سببه هطول السيول الغزيرة من المطار وما صاحبها من عواصف عاتية ودوامات عنيفة ، وتيارات متقلبة ، وغيرها من الظواهر الهيدروليكية . ولابد أن حدثت ظواهر جيولوجية كثيرة بعد ان انحسر الطوفان وتجمعت المياه في أحواض وبحار جديدة ، فاستقرت الأرض علي توازنات جديدة . 

(2) حيث أنه بالطوفان محا الله كل قائم علي وجه الأرض ( تك 7: 23 ) ، وفي ضوء تحرك الكتل الضخمة من الرواسب جيئة وذهاباً مع تحركات المياه ، ثم رسوبها أخيراً( وقد قال الله أنا ملكهم مع الأرض ( تك 6 :13)، فلأبد أن عدداً كبيراً من النباتات والحيوانات قد دفنته تلك الرواسب ، وفي ظروف مواتية لحفظها علي شكل حفريات . فغالبية الحفريات التي تكتشف الآن أسفل الصخور الرسوبية ، لابد أنها دفنت فيها في زمن الطوفان . 

(3) وأخيراً، نستطيع أن نقول ، إنه مع ما يسجله الكتاب المقدس عن الطوفان ،أصبح من المستحيل معرفة تاريخ الأرض الجيولوجي قبل زمن الطوفان ، فأي رواسب جيولوجية كانت موجودة قبل الطوفان ، لابد أنها تعرضت للتآكل والتحول والتغيير عدة مرات بتأثير الطوفان . فأي ظواهر جيولوجية نستخدمها الآن لتحديد الأزمنة الجيولوجية ،بعد الطوفان ، لا تصلح لقياس الأزمنة قبل الطوفان الذي لابد قد غير معالم القشرة الأرضية ، بل حتى الكربون 14 الذي يستخدم الآن لتحديد الأزمنة ، لا يصلح إلا لتحديد الأزمنة منذ تكوين خزان الكربون 14 في الجو بعد انهيار غطاء البخار الجوي ( المياه التي فوق الجلد ) 

خامسا ًالطوفان قديم العهد : 

إن الحفائر الأثرية في الشرق الأوسط ، تعطينا تاريخاً متصلا ًله ( مبنياً علي البقايا الفخارية ، ومستويات الآثار السكنية ) منذ اللف الخامسة أو السادسة قبل الميلاد ، ولذلك يبدو من المستحيل تحديد زمن الطوفان داخل هذا الإطار ،كما أن هجرة الإنسان بعد الطوفان إلي نصف الكرة الغربي (وهي هجرة لعلها حدثت عن طريق مضيق بيرنج ) ، وانتشار الناس من أقصي شمالي أمريكا الشمالية إلي أقصي جنوبي أمريكا الجنوبية ، يستلزمان فترة طويلة من الزمن . وهناك دلائل كتابية علي وجود فجوات واسعة بين الأجيال المذكورة في الإصحاح الحادي عشر من سفر التكوين ، مما يسمح لنا بالقول بأن الطوفان قد حدث قبل عصر إبراهيم بزمن طويل جداً. 

(1) وأول كل شيء ، لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس مجموع السنين بين الطوفان وإبراهيم ، مثلما يذكر مثلاً- مدة تغرب بني إسرائيل في مصر ( خر 12: 40) ، مع أنه يجمع بين المرحلتين ( العمر قبل الإنجاب وبعده في حياه كل الآباء قبل الطوفان ). 

(2) هناك نوع من التناسق بين سلسلتي الأجيال في الإصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين ، والإصحاح الحادي عشر منه ، ففي كل منهما يذكر عشرة من الأجيال ، والعاشر في كل منهما كان له ثلاثة أولاد من الذكور تذكر أسماؤهم ( وهذا أشبه بما جاء في الإصحاح من إنجيل متي ) . 

(3) لو أنه لا توجد فجوات بين الأجيال في الإصحاح الحادي عشر من سفر التكوين ، لكان معني ذلك أن كل الآباء بعد الطوفان بما فيهم نوح نفسه ، كانوا مازالوا علي قيد الحياة عندما كان إبراهيم في الخمسين من عمره ، بل يكون ثلاثة ممن ولدوا قبل انقسام الرض ( عقاباً علي محاولة بناء برج بابل ) ، وهم سام وشالح وعابر ، وقد ظلوا أحياء بعد موت إبراهيم نفسه ، بل إلي ما بعد سنتين من وصول يعقوب إلي فدان أرام عند خاله لابان . ولكن يشوع يذكر أن آباء إبراهيم سكنوا في عبر النهر منذ الدهر وأنهم عبدوا آلهة أخري ( يش 24: 2, 14 ,15) ، مما يعني أن نوحاً وساماً- وغالبية الآباء المذكورين في الإصحاح الحادي عشر من سفر التكوين - كانوا قد ماتوا منذ زمن بعيد. 

(4) إن دينونة بابل- كما نفهم من سجل الكتاب المقدس - حدثت قبل عصر إبراهيم بزمن بعيد جداً- فبعدها تبدد الناس علي وجه الأرض ( تك 11: 9) - لأنه عندما جاء إبراهيم إلي كنعان ، وعندما نزل إلي مصر ، وجد حضارة متقدمة في كليهما . ومن الناحية الأخرى يزعم البعض - بناء علي عدم إدراك الفجوات بين الأجيال المذكورة في سفر التكوين - أن الطوفان قد حدث حوالي 2460 ق. م. أي بعد بناء الهرم الأكبر بعدة قرون . 

(5) إن كلمة ولد كثيراً ما تدل في لغة الكتاب المقدس - علي معني جاء من نسله . فالمقارنة الدقيقة بين الخروج 6: 20 ، والعدد 3: 17-19 , 27, 28 تدل علي أن عمر ام كان جداً لهرون وموسي ، وسبقهم بنحو 300 سنه . كما أن استخدام نفس الكلمة في تك 10: 25 ، والهبوط المفاجئ بين عمر عابر وعمر فالج ( تك 11: 16-19) يحمل علي الظن بوجود فجوة كبيرة بين جيل عابر وجيل فالج . 

ومن جانب آخر هناك أدلة قوية تستدعي تحديد زمن الطوفان بعد عام 7000 ق. م. وذلك للأسباب الآتية : 

(أ‌) يصبح التوفيق بين التواريخ الكتابية عسيراً، لو افترضنا أن خمسة آلاف سنة مضت بين الطوفان وإبراهيم . وفي التواريخ الكتابية فجوات تبلغ أحياناًبضعة قرون ، ولكنها لا يمكن أن تصل إلي آلاف السنين . 

(ب‌) حيث أن وجود الجنس البشري بعد الطوفان ، كان محدودا في منطقة واحدة ، فمن غير المحتمل أن تكون الدينونة التي وقعت علي بناه البرج في بابل ، قد حدثت بعد أكثر من ألف سنة بعد الطوفان ، فقد ربط رعو وسروج وناحور بين أيام دينونة بابل في زمن فالج ( انظر تك 10: 25) وأيام تارح ، ولذلك يكون من الصعب تصور مرور أكثر من ثلاثة أو أربعة آلاف سنة بين دينونة بابل ومولد إبراهيم ، أي أكثر من أربعة آلاف أو خمسة آلاف سنة بين الطوفان وإبراهيم . 

(ج) إن التشابه الكبير بين قصه الطوفان الكتابية والقصة البابلية ، ينفي احتمال مرور الآلاف العديدة من السنين علي الطوفان ، إذ كان يتعذر علي البابلين أن ينقلوا كل هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة عن تقليد ظلوا يتداو لونه شفاهاً آلافا عديدة من السنين ، بل الأرجح أنها كانت بضعة آلاف معدودة فقط . 

والخلاصة أنه يمكن القول بأن الطوفان حدث قبل ميلاد المسيح بنحو ستة أو سبعة آلاف سنة .*​


----------



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*سادساً- الاكتشافات الأثرية عن الطوفان : 

لقد اكتشفت في المواقع العديد من المدن القديمة ، وبخاصة أور وأرك و كيش و لاجاش و نينوي . طبقات طينية ورسوبية مختلفة في السمك ، يمكن أن ترجع إلي الألف الرابعة أو الثالثة قبل الميلاد ، ولكن الدلائل الاركيولوجية تدل علي أنها لا تعود جميعها إلي زمن واحد ، مما يدل علي انها لم تكن من فعل طوفان عام كالموصوف في سفر التكوين ،بل من فعل فيضانات عالية لنهر الدجلة او نهر الفرات أو لكليهما معاً

ولكن الأهم من ذلك لدراسة القصة الكتابية ،هو وجود قصص عديدة - عند شعوب كثيرة في كل قارات العالم ن بل وفي الجزر النائية في المحيط الهادي - عن هلاك العالم بفعل طوفان عظيم . ولا يمكن أن تنتشر قصص هذا الطوفان في كل بلاد العالم بهذه الصورة ، من قبيل الصدفة ، بل يجب أن يعتبر هذا دليلاً علي تاريخية القصة الكتابية . 

ومن أهم هذه القصص عن الطوفان هو ما جاء باللوحة الحادية عشرة من الاثني عشر لوحا ًالمكتوبة باللغة الأكادية بالخط المسماري عن ملحمة جلجامش ، وقد اكتشفها جورج سميث في 1872 م بين مجموعة كبيرة من الألواح الفخارية التي وردت للمتحف البريطاني نتيجة التنقيب في أطلال قصر أشور بانيبال في نينوي . ففي أثناء تجوال جلجامش بحثاً عن الحياة الخالدة ،تقابل مع أوتنا فشتيم الذي روي له قصة الكارثة الفادحة التي حاقت بالجنس البشري . وكان بطل قصة الطوفان يدعي زيو سودرا في القصة السومرية التي كتبت نحو 2000 ق.م. بعد ان ظلت تنتقل مشافهة عدة قرون قبل ذلك . وهناك وجوه تشابه كثيرة بين أحداث قصة الطوفان الكتابية والقصة الآشورية . 

كما توجد أيضاًنقاط خلاف واضحة . وتوجد أيضاًملحمة بابلية يسمي فيها البطل عترا حازيس (atra -hasis) . 

ووجوه التشابه بين القصة الكتابية والقصص الآشورية والبابلية وهي: 

أن الطوفان كان عقابا إلهياً علي شر الإنسان ، بعد إنذار 

الإنسان بذلك. 

(2) أن الفلك طفا فوق أرض بلاد النهرين . 

(3) دخول الحيونات الى الفلك لحفظ النوع . ولكن القصص المسمارية لا تذكر عدد سبعة من الحيوانات الطاهرة . 

(4) أرسل البطل طيورا ًلمعرفة الحالة فوق سطح الأرض . لكن فى القصة الكتابية أرسل نوح الغراب أولا ثم أرسل الحمامة ثلاث مرات ، أما فى القصص المسماوية ، أرسلت الكمامة أولا ثم الغراب فالعصفور . 

(5) قام نوح - فى القصة الكتابية - ببناء مذبح للإله الواحد ، أما فى القصص المسماوية فقد تجمع عدد كبير من الآلهة حول المذبح . 

(6) تذكر هذه القصص - كما فى القصة الكتابية - أن الجنس البشرى لن يهلك مرة أخرة بطوفان . أما وجوه الإختلاف فهى : 

(1) تتحدث القصص المسماوية عن آلهة عديدين ، بينما القصة الكتابية تعلن الإله الواحد الحقيقى . 

(2) تختلف أسماء الأبطال بإختلاف هذه القصص . 

(3) مقاييس الفلك المذكورة فى سفر التكوين مقاييس معقولة ، وتتفق مع بناء السفن الآن . أما المقاييس التى تذكرها هذه القصص فغير معقولة ، فهى فى القصة البابلية 140×140×140 ذراعا . 

(4) فى القصص المسماوية حدث الطوفان نتيجة صراع بين الآلهة ، وقد نجا الناجون نتيجة خطأ كان سببا فى غضب الإلهة بيل بينما فى القصة الكتابية تتجلى قداسة الله وعدالته ورحمته فى عقابه للأشرار . 

(5) تذكر جميعها أن الطوفان جاء من المطر ، لكن الكتاب المقدس يذكر أيضا أنه قد انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم . كما تذكر القصة البابلية هيجان البحر والرياح . 

(6) تذكر القصة البابلية أن الحيوانات كانت تذبح للأكل ، وأن صاريا قد صنع الفلك ، كما كان له ربان ، وتمت تغشيته بالفضة والذهب . 

(7) استغرق الطوفان - فى القصة الكتابية - سنة وسبعة عشر يوما ، أما فى القصة البابلية فقد استغرق أربعة عشر يوما فقط . ويقول أحد العلماء (فيلبى filby ) إنه لاتوجد قصة أخرى عن أحاث العالم القديم ، لها مثل هذا الانتشار بين شعوب العالم ، وكيف أن كل الجنس البشرى قد جاء من مركز واحد ،بل وعائلة واحدة . 

وما تذخر به الروايات المختلفة من أساطير ومبالغات وتناقضات ، إنما تبرز دقة ومصدقية وسمو القصة الكتابية . *​
تم جمع و نقل هذا المقال بمعرفة

القبطى ( Messias )

قال المسيح الصادق والأمين

فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ

لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.

&

وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد​


رجاء محبة غلق الموضوع 

او عدم المناقشة به فهذا موضوع دينى خاص بالكتاب المقدس


----------



## egyprnc2000 (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*

أكتشف علماء الآثار عام 1959 آثار لسفينة نوح على جبل آراراط في تركيا أو ما يعرف (*بجبل جودي* )ولقد نشرت صحيفة Life magazene في عدد سبتمبر من عام 1960 في الصفحة الثانية تحقيقاً عن خبر اكتشاف سفينة نوح مع نشر بعض الصور.


(وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ )

سورة هود آية 44


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*



egyprnc2000 قال:


> أكتشف علماء الآثار عام 1959 آثار لسفينة نوح على جبل آراراط في تركيا أو ما يعرف (*بجبل جودي* )ولقد نشرت صحيفة Life magazene في عدد سبتمبر من عام 1960 في الصفحة الثانية تحقيقاً عن خبر اكتشاف سفينة نوح مع نشر بعض الصور.
> 
> 
> (وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ )
> ...



*الفلك تم اكتشافه فى ارمينيا وليس فى تركيا ثم حتى لو افترضنا جدلا ان جبل الجودى الذى قصده القران هو نفسه جبال اراراط فالاعجاز هنا ينسب للكتاب المقدس وليس للقران لان الكتاب المقدس هو الاسبق*


----------



## egyprnc2000 (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*

القرآن لم يذكر تركيا أو ارمينيا ذكر اسم الجبل فقط و هو جبل جودي اما جبل اراراط يبعد 32 كيلو عن مكان الاكتشاف


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*



egyprnc2000 قال:


> القرآن لم يذكر تركيا أو ارمينيا ذكر اسم الجبل فقط و هو جبل جودي اما جبل اراراط يبعد 32 كيلو عن مكان الاكتشاف


 
الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر جبل, بل ذكر سلسلة جبال و هي جبال اراراط
راجع:
سفينة نوح عليه السلام..


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصو&#1*

هههه
ذلك جبل الجودي !!!
تأكد مرة اخرى


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*



My Rock قال:


> الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر جبل, بل ذكر سلسلة جبال و هي جبال اراراط
> راجع:
> سفينة نوح عليه السلام..



يوجد جبل اراراط ويرتفع إلى 16916 قدماً فوق سطح البحر


----------



## اني بل (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصو&#1*

انا استمتعت جدا بالموضوع ربما  لاني من اصل ارمني ..........:yahoo:


شكرا عالتفاصيل المهمة يا   Messiah   :Love_Mailbox:
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصو&#1*

*موضوع رائع لم اقراء  جميع ماكتبت لكمي قرائتو الموضوعين الاول والثاني من هذا الموضوع 

موضوع معلوماته قيمة ومفيدة جدا لمن لا يعلم اي شىء عن سفينة نوح

شكرا لكم ربي يحفظكم​*


----------



## يوسف بن تاشفين (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*

نعلم أن الأقوام و الحيوانات مختلفة بين منطقة  و أخرى فمثلا يعيش الكنغر و عدد هائل من الحيوانات الغريبة في أسراليا بينما يعيش الدب القطبي و البطريق في المناطق المتجمدة أما اللاما فليس لها وجود إلا في القارة الأمريكية. لو حدث فعلا طوفان عالمي و نجا فقط من الحيوانات من كان على ظهر السفينة قكيف وصل الكنغر إلى أسرتاليا و التي هي قارة منعزلة و كيف وصل البطريق إلى الأنتركتيت؟
تحياتي


----------



## patot_alex (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصو&#1*

بجد موضوع أكثر من رائع 
وصور أجمل مما كنت أتصور


----------



## rmbs8 (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور)*

*[I]ان الطوفان لم يكن فقط عند منطقه معينه كما يظن الاخرين ولكن نحن كابناء الله نؤمن ان الطوفان كان علي العالم كله ليست كما يقول البعض فان استقرار الطوفان كان علي جبل اراراط ولم يكن الطوفان كله في منطقة جبال اراراطلآن كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم انفتحت:Love_Letter_Open:[/I]*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: اكتشاف آثار فلك نوح على جبل اراراط (بالصور*

خبر رائع يا Messias


----------

